# Knoppix Dateien sichern



## ohrfond (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! Mein sch*** Windows lässt sich nicht mehr starten (kommt oft vor bei mir), diesmal aber möchte ich auch die Daten sichern bevor ich ganz neu aufsetze (reparieren funktioniert auch nicht mehr). Ich kann die Festplatte nich ausbauen da ich ein Notebook besitze. Eine Möglichkeit wäre mit Knoppix alle Dateien die ich brauch über ein Netzwerkkabel zu den anderen Rechner (Windows XP) bei mir zuhause zu schicken. Ich weiß bereits dass ich das mit dem Samba Server machen kann. Nur meine Fragen:
1. Wie kann ich bei Knoppix 3.3 den Rechner eine IP-zuweisen?
2. Wie gebe ich Dateien frei (ich finde den Menüpunkt zwar unter dem Kontrollzentrum - Internet & Netzwerk - Dateifreigabe, aber es steht immer da: "Änderungen in diesem Modul können nur vom Benutzer "root" vorgenommen werden." Darunter: "Klicken Sie auf den Knopf "Systemverwaltungsmodus", wenn Sie solche Änderungen vornehmen möchten." Klicke ich auf Systemverwaltungsmodus wird das root-Passwort gefordert, welches ich nicht weiß und mir nie gesagt wurde)
Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. Dezember 2004)

1. Entweder über das KDE-Knoppix Menü oder über eine Root-Konsole die du ebenfalls über dies Menü erhälst.
In der root-konsole einfach "ifconfig eth0 *IP*" eingeben. 

2. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kannst du ganz simpel das root-Passwort ändern indem du ebenfalls eine root-konsole öffnest und "passwd" ausführst.


----------



## ohrfond (23. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich habe nun die IP zugewiesen und kann bereits beide Computer gegenseitig pingen. Das mit dem root - Passwort funktioniert auch. Wenn ich beim Windows-Rechner nach der IP des Notebooks suche finde ich den Rechner ebenfalls. Wenn ich aber auf die freigegebenen Dateien zugreifen will wird ein Benutzername und ein Passwort angefordert. Was ist der Benutzername und was ist das Passwort? Ist das root - Passwort gemeint?


----------

